# Latest 6ft 3d background



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

3D background for the customers 6ft tank done and curing. Hopefully have some time this week now to do my own for this tank. The tank in the pic is my own I just used for mock up of the 3DBG I just made for the customers tank, but I plan to do my own very much like this one I just finished only I plan to adda few open spots on mine where you will see a black back of the tank to add even more depth to the look.


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

Looks good!


----------



## Redtail987 (Oct 11, 2016)

Looks great mate, what did you use for that?


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

Nice background, but even nicer man-cave.


----------

